# Hodgman/Coleman Customer Service = Huge Thumbs Up!



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

A few months ago when I saw Fowlmouth's thread "Good Deals on Waders", I decided to pick up a pair of the Hodgman breathables. For $75 shipped, I couldn't pass them up. Unfortunately, one week before Thanksgiving, one of the boots tore open on me. I was pretty ticked and called Hodgman to see what I could do to get them replaced. I explained to the CS rep that these waders had been used under a dozen times and that we were in the middle of our season. Much to my surprise, she gave me an email address and told me that as soon as I emailed over pictures of the torn boot they would send me a new pair right out. 4 days later I had a brand new pair of waders arrive at my work. :O||: 

Now for the good part. Also to my surprise, one day after that, I received a second pair at my home. Confused I called CS and explained that they had sent me two pair of replacement waders. The CS rep said "thank you for your honesty. Just go ahead and keep the second pair as well." 

*-band-* 

Hmmmm what brand will my next pair of waders be? HODGMAN


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that pretty dang awesome right there.


----------



## Dpuffer (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad you had good luck, Hodgman has now been sold AGAIN!!! first to Sterns, then to Mad Dawg and now to Coleman. I didnt have as good as luck as you with CS. I have used Hodgman for years and referred many clients to them, time to find a new company


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you got lucky! my hodgemans tore open on me last year on the top of the boot...they told me to go pound sand! I will never buy another pair ever, they are junk! cabelas waders from now on!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice to hear stories like this.  

I was at a Weinerschnitzel drive through today (gotta have a chili dog every now and then) and actually had the window guy say "thank you for your business sir". :shock:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I bought the same waders. I also got a hole in my boot. I called CS and they also shipped me a new pair of the new style breathables. I hate them! The boots are really hard, and rubbed the side of my calf raw, also the camo material is way thinner. They feel like wearing a garbage bag.

Thumbs up to customer service, but thumbs down to the new design

I just used aquaseal to fix the old ones, and the $200 new ones probably won't get used again


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I will never own another pair of Hodgmans again. Went through 8, that's right, 8 pairs in less than 2 years. Went through 4 of those in 3 days. I just bought a pair of the new ones Sporties is carrying and so far so good.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Nice to hear stories like this.
> 
> I was at a Weinerschnitzel drive through today (gotta have a chili dog every now and then) and actually had the window guy say "thank you for your business sir". :shock:


En ingles?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, it was a white guy too! He was the Assistant manager of the store but still, you never get that kind of treatment at a fast food place any more. It was a nice change of pace. Just goes to show, treat people nice and deliver a service politely with a smile on your face and folks take notice. Just the little things go a long way sometimes.


----------



## UtahMarine (Dec 7, 2010)

Is that sale still on?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

UtahMarine said:


> Is that sale still on?


From what I can find, here is a link to the current closeout page:

http://www.hodgman.com/Sale-Hunting-C70.aspx


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> Confused I called CS and explained that they had sent me two pair of replacement waders. The CS rep said "thank you for your honesty. Just go ahead and keep the second pair as well."


I know a guy looking for a pair of waders  if you want to part with that second pair!

Later,
Kev


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I also bought some waders from them, sent me the wrong size so i called them and told them and they sent me another pair and told me to keep the other pair for backup. I like them so far, even though this is the 1st season with them...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I got some of their clearence brown waders (no camo ones left in my size  for my price range anyways) but these waders are pretty good for the 25 or so bucks I spent on them. Luckily I haven't had them rip yet. Hopefully they won't, but if they do I won't be so hesitant to call..


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Joel, I know a guy that could use some breathables if ya need them off your hands


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> A few months ago when I saw Fowlmouth's thread "Good Deals on Waders", I decided to pick up a pair of the Hodgman breathables. For $75 shipped, I couldn't pass them up. Unfortunately, one week before Thanksgiving, one of the boots tore open on me. I was pretty ticked and called Hodgman to see what I could do to get them replaced. I explained to the CS rep that these waders had been used under a dozen times and that we were in the middle of our season. Much to my surprise, she gave me an email address and told me that as soon as I emailed over pictures of the torn boot they would send me a new pair right out. 4 days later I had a brand new pair of waders arrive at my work. :O||:
> 
> Now for the good part. Also to my surprise, one day after that, I received a second pair at my home. Confused I called CS and explained that they had sent me two pair of replacement waders. The CS rep said "thank you for your honesty. Just go ahead and keep the second pair as well."
> 
> ...


Thats great !!!

I will look at Hodgmans the next time i need some !!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

jason411 said:


> I also bought some waders from them, sent me the wrong size so i called them and told them and they sent me another pair and told me to keep the other pair for backup. I like them so far, even though this is the 1st season with them...


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Joel Draxler said:


> UtahMarine said:
> 
> 
> > Is that sale still on?
> ...


 It really sucks being 6'5'' and having a size 14-15 shoe , can't find anything ( ever) on sale to fit me !!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

RobK said:


> It really sucks being 6'5'' and having a size 14-15 shoe , can't find anything ( ever) on sale to fit me !!! :roll: :roll:


It sucks just as bad being 5'9" and having a size 7 foot. At least you don't get asked "I'll bet we could find something in a women's style to fit you." Like I want to wear some girlie boots. :O//:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Loke said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > It really sucks being 6'5'' and having a size 14-15 shoe , can't find anything ( ever) on sale to fit me !!! :roll: :roll:
> ...


sorry but not to sound like a dick but thats pretty funny


----------

